# TV in the USA



## nanabanana (Feb 17, 2018)

My main character is an illegal immigrant who lives in Pittsburgh, USA. I was wondering whether she could have access to  basic TV without any document. On Wikipedia I read that in order to watch over-the-air television (which is like, basic free television, right?) you only need an antenna and a tuner. So I guess she would be able to watch television, but I'm not 100% sure and preferred to ask those who live in America. She lives in a rented house, by the way, and does have electricy.


----------



## Larry (Feb 17, 2018)

She could also buy an Apple TV box, an Amazon Fire TV or Fire stick, and watch TV without having cable or using an antenna.


----------



## nanabanana (Feb 17, 2018)

She would need an internet connection at home though (unless she leeched a public WiFi), and documents would be necessary to have one... I think?


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 18, 2018)

contemporary pittsburgh?


----------



## nanabanana (Feb 18, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> contemporary pittsburgh?



Yep!


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 18, 2018)

according to fcc coverage analysis of external antennas,
there should be reception of at least 8 channels.

there is a disclaimer for antennas inside buildings,
as well as those with obstacles in the broadcasting
tower path.

seems probable.


----------



## nanabanana (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 18, 2018)

no worries.
i like to read.


----------



## Winston (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm old enough to remember broadcast television.  One thing you should note is that without an external antenna, any picture would be at best low resolution.  Different stations have better or worse reception.  One work around,  for an apartment dweller, would be to take the TV on the roof.  You'd need an extension cord, of course. Or a small, yet heavy battery powered model.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Feb 20, 2018)

Illegal aliens have cable TV in America.  When you call the cable company they don't ask if you are damp or not, just for your credit card number (which is often a pre-paid visa card).  Essentially they live here by hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 21, 2018)

First, I think there's a couple cities named Pittsburgh in the US, so you should specify the state, too.

Second, Ralph is right that being illegally in the country wouldn't stop anyone from getting cable. Cost might, though.

Ten or more years ago there was the HD TV conversion, which makes "free" TV not so free. The signal needs to go through a converter box, which is a one time expense, not a monthly fee like cable. If reception is bad, then you may have nothing, instead of the snowy screen of pre-HD days.

There's cable, satellite and now something I just saw the other day, which I can't recall the name, of course! Those are current options, besides internet.

Landlines are as expensive as cheap cell phone plans, but cell phones give you internet access.

If you're going to specify a particular city, do a little research and throw in some of the city's highlights, foods, culture, etc. Then you might get some press in that city, because you showed the city in a good light. [Unless you make the city look bad. In that case, deny your involvement if asked. (Just kidding.)]


----------



## Terry D (Feb 21, 2018)

nanabanana said:


> My main character is an illegal immigrant who lives in Pittsburgh, USA. I was wondering whether she could have access to  basic TV without any document. On Wikipedia I read that in order to watch over-the-air television (which is like, basic free television, right?) you only need an antenna and a tuner. So I guess she would be able to watch television, but I'm not 100% sure and preferred to ask those who live in America. She lives in a rented house, by the way, and does have electricy.



Yes. Any television sold in the last 10 years in the US has a tuner built into it capable of receiving over-the-air, local television broadcasts as long as it is equipped with an antenna. Those antennas can be anything from flat, indoor models that look like mouse-pads, to the traditional aluminum skeleton-looking things you might see sitting on roof-tops.


----------

